# CPC-H Study Guide



## Aleifer (Jul 13, 2011)

For those of you who took the online CPC-H course, did you also purchase the study guide or is it just redundant information?  Should I still purchase the study guide if I printed all the course chapters?


----------



## StephanieTheCoder (Jul 13, 2011)

if you don't want to purchase the study guide, see if your library has one.  But, isn't using all available study help a good thing?  Maybe overkill, but you never know.


----------



## eeh (Jul 13, 2011)

Aleifer:

I just took the CPC-H in June.  I used the *2010* CPC-H study guide, spending alot of time just on Chapter 3 - Reimbursement.  There were hardly any questions on Reimbursement.  I also used the *2010* CPC study guide - because of its anatomy content.  I would not bother with the CPC-H study guide - it was of no help to me.  Know your CPT and ICD-9 GUIDELINES, practice your SPEED.  Take alot of practice tests to work on your speed.  

Hope this helps !


----------

